# what is a cigar bomb?



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

my friend tells me i should get cigar bombed what does he mean or what is it?


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's basically a BOTL gifting you some cigars, not asking for anything in return. A very classy act IMO.

Check out this link.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/245893-all-about-bombing-please-read.html


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a bad...very bad thing. Blows up the mailbox and can take out a front door if done correctly


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeyBear said:


> It's a bad...very bad thing. Blows up the mailbox and can take out a front door if done correctly


I have had the front of my house blown away.
Still haven't fully recovered!

:boom:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

If you look it up in the dictionary you will find that the definition includes references to our members known as;

Glockg23 and

Shuckins!

*Be afraid! ......... Be very afraid!!!!*


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Something like this..


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

You guys go a hell of a long way to answer this question !! And you are mean in a subtle sort of way !!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It means hang around the forum a while, contribute in a positive way, and you too may one day receive a package of cigars from one of the many great brothers here.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jaq6plus said:


> You guys go a hell of a long way to answer this question !! ..........


We like to try and do what we can


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

these are cigar bombs...

0550 3699 3000 1227 4511
0550 3699 3000 1227 1695


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

JoeyBear said:


> It's a bad...very bad thing. Blows up the mailbox and can take out a front door if done correctly


your funny....


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

ha i probably should of done a lil homework before posting this thread haha


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Very funny


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

shuckins said:


> these are cigar bombs...
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 1227 4511
> 0550 3699 3000 1227 1695


*This is called Irony *


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> these are cigar bombs...
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 1227 4511
> 0550 3699 3000 1227 1695


Geez, he's at it again. Hide the women and children.

:boom:


----------

